# Looking for Weber speakers in Canada? Try our very own WCBIll



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a heads up that if you are looking for Weber speakers, the board's very own WCBIll (Bill Gill) sells new Webers. Not only do you avoid international shipping hassles, his prices are actually BETTER than Weber's! (no, I am not kidding). He doesn't have the entire line in stock but he does bring in new stuff fairly frequently.

Awesome customer service, nice guy, and great prices right here in Canada.

Thank Bill

TG

(PS, the post is completely unsolicited)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gotta a website?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Gotta a website?



I'm not sure the Weber speakers are listed here, but this is his website: Home - ElectroGlide Amplifiers | Medicine Hat, Alberta

TG


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

I wonder if he's running the "buy one get one half off" sale Weber is running.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I've been thinking about a Weber upgrade for a while.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

SuperFlyinMonke said:


> I wonder if he's running the "buy one get one half off" sale Weber is running.


That sale is only on "Legacy Series" speakers....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

SuperFlyinMonke said:


> I wonder if he's running the "buy one get one half off" sale Weber is running.


Unfortunately no. Weber won't give me that deal even as a "dealer". Actually Weber doesn't give much margin at all on their product but I buy enough to save on shipping and I pick them up in the USA, saving brokerage. Until recently Weber wouldn't ship USPS and the couriers raped everyone on the brokerage fees. If you buy from me essentially what you'll save is Weber's exorbitant S&H fees, and possibly exchange. I don't stock everything, only what I like and use in my builds. If you're interested in Legacies (Scumbacks), I have a few and found they really sound nice in Fender combos, which was a pleasant surprise. Thanks for the kind words Steve.


----------



## Bvk8888 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Bill,
I have a fender superchamp xd that I would like to replace the stock 10" speaker on. Some people recommended the Weber 10 " speaker and I found you sell them. What is your business name? Would you be able to recommend what speaker would be best? How much would it be? How can I order one from you? 
I am in Guelph, Ontario. 
Thanks,
Bart




WCGill said:


> Unfortunately no. Weber won't give me that deal even as a "dealer". Actually Weber doesn't give much margin at all on their product but I buy enough to save on shipping and I pick them up in the USA, saving brokerage. Until recently Weber wouldn't ship USPS and the couriers raped everyone on the brokerage fees. If you buy from me essentially what you'll save is Weber's exorbitant S&H fees, and possibly exchange. I don't stock everything, only what I like and use in my builds. If you're interested in Legacies (Scumbacks), I have a few and found they really sound nice in Fender combos, which was a pleasant surprise. Thanks for the kind words Steve.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't suppose you've got a pair of 10A125's and a pair of 10F150's around?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, I've one pair of 10A125's but they're slated for a 2x10 combo build. I have a pair each of Blue Pups and Silver Bells, both alnico, 16 ohms.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a reminder to those looking. I just had another Weber speaker show up via Bill. If you want a Weber, he is the guy in the Great White North!

TG


----------

